# Cetrotide (cetroelix) and Progynova for FET anyone?



## MandyQ54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi
I am doing my first Fet and my clinic's protocol is that on day 2 of your peroid you start injecting cetrotide (0.25mg) and taking Progynova (2mg 3 times a day) injections are for 7 days and tablets for 14.
Day 10 is a scan to see if you are ready For transfer
I can't seam to find anyone else doing this protocol?

I am wondering if this is a new protocol or do other clinics do this too? Also I can't see how I would have a thick lining on day 10 of my cycle?


----------



## MrsF08 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi,

Good luck on your FET.

I'm waiting to start my FET Cycle as soon as AF arrives (following the last 2 being cancelled because of womb lining issues).

Starting progynova as you have stated is the same as my clinic however my clinic doesn't prescribe cetrotide. I've used cetrotide in fresh cycles to prevent me ovulating. I think that  progynova,as well as building your womb lining, can prevent ovulation when taken from the start of your cycle so maybe cetrotide complements this?  I'm not a doctor so might be completely wrong. If you are unsure why they have prescribed this protocol maybe ask your clinic to explain things.

A day 10 scan is complete normal. This enables them to see the thickness of your womb - ideally higher than 8mm but some clinics ask for a minimum of 9mm. They can alter meds accordingly if they need it to thicken more. Usually ET is around d17-d21

Not sure if this helps or not but good luck!! 
X


----------



## MandyQ54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi mrsf

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply.
Sorry to hear of your 2 cancelled cycles I hope this is the one for you!
It doesn't seam that anyone else is using cetrotide which I find slightly worrying but maybe it's a new technique as my clinic said they had only just changed to it there.
I had my scan last week which showed a 6.5mm lining which they said was good and booked my transfer for 8 days later (so day 1.. Assume it will be thick enough by then?
So are you just using Progynova or do you have another drug to take also?
Good luck and hope Af arrives soon x


----------

